# Pulled again!



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

I was getting chatted up by a bird in a nightclub on Sat night.
She asked "Have you got a nickname?"
"Yes its Sledge" I replied.
"Why, because you are sleek and fast?" She giggled.
I said "No it's because I get pulled by dogs!"


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol: brilliant


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Quality :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

:lol:


----------

